# Podiatry Op report.



## daniel (Oct 3, 2008)

Diagnoses: Verruca plantaris, 1.5 cm in diameter, rt foot
               Verruca plantaris, 0.25 cm in diameter, rt foot

Operation Performed: Excision of verruca plantaris (two), rt foot, utilizing CO2 laser.

Details of Procedure: The patient was brought to the operating room and placed on the table in supine position. Following IV sedation, the right foot was anesthetized utilizing approximately 9ml total of a 50/50 mixture of 1% lidocaine plain and 0.5% Marcaine plain through local infiltration into the submetatarsal one region of the foot and right hallux. The foot was prepped and draped in the usaual sterile fashion.
Attention was directed to the plantar aspect fo the foot where two discrete lesions were observed in the aforementioned region, the larger measuring approximately 1.5cm in greatest diameter and the smaller on the hallux measuring 2mm in diameter. Using the CO2 laser at 10 watts of continuous power, each lesion was circumscribed and the resulting flap ws tissue was curetted with a loop curet. The specimens were passed off to pathology. Using the laser once more, the underlying tissue was vaproized down to the basement membrane of the dermis, curetted once more, and lastly vaproized for cautery of bleeders. The sites were irrigated with sterile saline and the then packed with Gelfoam. Dressings consisted of sterile 4x4s and conforming gauze with an Ace wrap for compression. The patient tolerated the procedure well and was transported to the recorvery room in apparent satisfactory condition.


WELL MY QUESTION IS WHICH CODE DO I USE. LET ME KNOW IF I'M WAY OFF TRACK. AT FIRST I WAS GOING TO JUMP TO 

CPT 17106-17108- (DESTRUCTION OF CUTANEOUS VASCULAR 
                           PROLIFERATIVE LESIONS (EG, LASER TECHNIQUE)

BUT THEN LOOKING AT THE REPORT AGAIN, ITS JUST A PLANTAR WART. SO WOUDN'T CPT 17110 - DESTRUCTION (EG, LASER SURGERY, ELECTROSUGERY
                                                    CRYOSURGERY, CHEMOSURGERY, 
                                                    SURGICAL CURETTEMENT) OF BENIGN 
                                                    LESIONS .
APPLY TO THIS CASE.

AND IF I'M ON THE RIGHT TRACK, WOULD WE BILL FOR THE INJECTION OF MARCAINE AND MARCAINE.


RESPECTFULLY
DANIEL, CPC


----------



## mkj2486 (Oct 6, 2008)

I would use 17110, we do not bill for the Marcaine etc.  It's included in the code.  You couldn't do the procedure without some kind a anesthetic.  At least that is how we would code it at our facility.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 6, 2008)

*17110*

I agree with mkj2486.  17110 only.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## daniel (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank You, for your input.


Daniel, CPC


----------

